# Autocruise control panel problems



## Beemer (Jan 5, 2011)

Having problems with the Autocruise control panel fitted to my Peugeot Sarasota motorhome. 
Picked up the 2005 'van in August 2010 from Brownhills and have been using it quite often since.  However, twice I have had to reset the control panel that controls distribution for both 230v ac and 12v dc battery power. 
I understand that the unit switches off 12v supply to the habitation area once the engine has started, but I have had the occasional problem that the unit does not allow 12v to come back on when the engine is switched off, instead I get an intermittent tone and the unit 'reads' something like, "engine started, electrics immobilised" . 
I have had to find, remove and replace it's fuse in order for it to work properly, which can be a bit of a pain, as I have to get under the bonnet of the vehicle to do it.  This has happened in the dark and cold which caused me to accidentally drop the fuse into the engine department!!!! 

I intend to take the vehicle back to Brownhills, but wondered if anyone else has had this problem with their control unit so that I may go to Brownhills forearmed with information that may assist them. 

I am well aware of some peoples views on Brownhills after reading a previous sorry story, so I want to make sure that it is not just me operating the unit wrongly, and maybe even avoid taking my 'van into them in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Beemer,
is your control unit A SERGENT ? if so it needs re--booting  all you have to do is remove the unit from the wall and unplug for 5 mins and re-connect ,
We had the same problem once and it cured the problem ,
Hope this helps Keith .


----------



## Beemer (Jan 5, 2011)

Keith, unit is integrated into the wall, and therefore cannot be 'removed', it is a Sargent EC200 v1 model.  
I have tried to find the fuse which powers the unit, but it seems that it is supplied by the vehicle battery, because I have disconnected the leisure battery completely and the control unit still is lit. So the control unit must run off the vehicle battery.
I have a briefcase full of manuals for almost every item in the van' and even a Sarasota handbook but this does not fault find the control unit.
The vehicle handbook seems to cover only the 'Gleneagle, Starblazer, Starfire, Stargazer, Starlight, Starquest, Starspirit, Valentine, Vista and Wentworth models but not the Sarasota, so many wiring diagrams to choose from!!!! 

I have booked it in to Brownhills for the weekend of the 15th, as I do not want to disconnect the vehicle battery, in case I have problems with radio coding or alarm system.


----------



## Beemer (Jan 5, 2011)

Since the last post above, I managed to get a link from another forum

Auto Trail Cheyenne and Frontier Control Panel Problems? - Tyne Valley Motorhomes

This explains that I need to prise the cover off the unit to access a connector to reboot.

The' surgery' has been completed and everything is now working as it should which saves me a trip to Newark.
I only hope I don't have to frequently 'operate' using this procedure, cos if I do I might as well fit an on/off switch adjacent to the control panel!!!!
Thanks for all advice.


----------



## intropiles (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anyone knows about my problem? Please PM to know it, it's about Autocruise.....


----------



## Bill Fox (Aug 26, 2011)

*12 v problems with Sarasota*

Hi, having had similar problems I found that disconnecting both batteries (simples) for a few minutes solved the problem. (for future incase a similar thing re occur).


----------

